# Angeln auf Sylt ?



## Holger F. (26. März 2004)

Moin,
hat jemand von euch schon mal auf Sylt gefischt.
Bin Beruflich 3 Wochen in Westerland und überlege die Angeln mitzunehmen.

Evlt. Tips für Stellen währe ich sehr dankbar.

Petri Holger


----------

